# Lionel 2343 AA performance??



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. I just recently purchased PW '50 2343 AA units. It didnt wanna run real well. I took it all apart. Cleaned up the armatures, put in new brushes, resoldered a couple of "cold" solder connections. Also took the trucks apart and cleaned up the gears using WD40. Ive been using Labelles 106 white grease for the worm gears my "geeps" for years. So I thought it should work ok for the worm gears in this unit. Also used oil on the axles and the black gears in front of motors. Oiled up the dummy also. The results are as follows: Pulling 20 cars over 100' of O ga track. It pulls 66 watts (15V X 4.4 A). The starting voltage with just the dummy is 5 volts, foward/back. It runs pretty fast. Have to back it off on the 042 corners. It kinda growls? It gets warm but not hot. Im looking for some opinions as to the performance. Anyone think its ok or should be better? First 2343 AA Sante Fe for me. Not used to how it should run. I appreciate any & all comments. Rob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That sounds about right for a PW dual-motored locomotive, they do suck more juice than a modern can motored model. Starting at 5VAC is good too. I had a dual AC motored SD-40 that I converted to command, even after all the maintenance, it took at least that much power to get it rolling. They are pullers once you get them running, the AC motors will run forever.  I had that one pulling more than 30 cars without any issues on flat track. Note that if you run on alloy track, you loose the magnatraction, that makes a difference in the pulling power.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like you have them running in perfect form! The horizontal motored F3's do growl due to the gearing design. Keep the motor armature slots clean, I have seen them where they start burning into the plastic around the edge from plugging up and overheating. That also kills the E unit drum quickly if they start drawing to much power. I have had both 2343's and 2333's in the past, the 33's draw less as they dont have the slight drag that magna-traction adds. Warm is good, keep them that way and they will outlive you. I have a set of them myself in layaway at a shop down in Indy. IMHO the 2343 was Lionels finest diesel, bullet proof drive, poor paint issues from the 2333's solved and magna-traction. Cheers Mike


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Everything normal from here. Don't forget the classic smell of ozone these engines give off!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

areizman said:


> Everything normal from here. Don't forget the classic smell of ozone these engines give off!


You don't need an ozone generator if you run Pulmore motors.


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

After reading the text on lubes I gotta agree with those who choose grease on worm gears. Ive used Labelles 106 white grease with PTFE for ever. Would never use oil on worm gears. Use this grease on all my Geeps worm gears. Never had a problem. They are over 50 years old. Put a dab or 2 on the gears on my steamers. As for oil I use Hoppes #9 gun oil. Its high viscosity stays on bearings,armatures,axles. Lionel oil runs like water. It also prevent rust. Makes my "semi-autos" run smooth as silk. Even in inclimate weather. I appeciate everyone input on the performance question. Received first train set in '50. The baby hudson 3 window 2046 with the small letters on the tender & staple-end trucks. Still looks & runs like new. This is a great forum. Thanks again for your replys...Rob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, stay around and have some coffee and cookies.


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ill be around. Great forum. Lots of info on here. Guess I got the Santa Fe running ok. First one for me. Been runnung steamers & Geeps thru the years. New experience working on these. Always liked taken things apart to see how they work. Just bought a service manual for it. Exploded views & part numbers. That will help. I found out that the bearings on the end of the worm gears have a certain way to go back. They are eccentric. I also learned over the years that a "cold" solder joint can cause trouble. You can tell if its "cold", the connection has a dull look to it. It should be shiney. A shiney connection will conduct electricity better. I know you all know that. Just thought Id throw that out there. A multimeter is indespensible tool. Sorry I get so long winded at times. Catch you later. Rob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll be right here, and many of us are old, so we don't run fast.


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol Old ? Whos old? I guess I dated myself when I mentioned a '50 trainset. Been playing with trains longer than I wanna admit! Great way to get grandkids over for the day. Grandma calls them when I fire em up. Great time. They like it cause almost everyone has their own train set on their own track. I get to run the "Santa Fe".. Everyone noticed the Santa Fe makes the table rumble! Usually grandma cant hear em running down stairs. She says she knows when Im running the Santa Fe. lol Grandkids love it. Im impressed on how many cars it will pull. Running better to. Only drawing 60 watts now. Saving 6 watts and .5 amps. Thats power. Cant run turn the volts up any higher than 16 V. It runs too fast. Got long winded again folks. I warned you. Rob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We need pictures.


----------



## richboss302 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Hopes #9 oil*



peterbilt379 said:


> After reading the text on lubes I gotta agree with those who choose grease on worm gears. Ive used Labelles 106 white grease with PTFE for ever. Would never use oil on worm gears. Use this grease on all my Geeps worm gears. Never had a problem. They are over 50 years old. Put a dab or 2 on the gears on my steamers. As for oil I use Hoppes #9 gun oil. Its high viscosity stays on bearings,armatures,axles. Lionel oil runs like water. It also prevent rust. Makes my "semi-autos" run smooth as silk. Even in inclimate weather. I appeciate everyone input on the performance question. Received first train set in '50. The baby hudson 3 window 2046 with the small letters on the tender & staple-end trucks. Still looks & runs like new. This is a great forum. Thanks again for your replys...Rob


Wow, I have Hoppes oil for my AR15, I'll try it on my newly acquired 2353's!!! This forum is GREAT for newbies like me to the train hobby!


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wish I could put pictures on here. Im using an outdated cumputer (98) using windows 98 & explorer 6. They say my adobe program is outdated & I dont have enough memory to upgrade. Only 98K..All my stuff is ancient like me....Rob


----------

